# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Отделить сканер от МФУ Epson SCX3500

## nzushka

Засохла печатающая голова, решили отделить и оставить трудиться сканер.
Разобрать - разобрали. http://www.printer-doma.ru/index.php?idpage=4&article=6

А вот работать сканер отдельно не хочет. При отключенных шлейфах принтера панель выдает общую ошибку и не запускается сканер.
Как можно решить данную проблему?

Оставить в сборе не предлагать: слишком громоздко и у меня есть лазерный принтер, нужен только сканер.
Коротить провода?)) Писать прошивку, править то, что есть? Чем и как?
Может знает кто, как отключить проверку наличия ПГ, ее парковки и пр.

----------

